# Fayzil Say



## gustavdimitri (Nov 7, 2017)

*Fazil Say*

Fazil Say, born 1970, Turkish pianist and composer.










For detailed information:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fazıl_Say

*Honors and awards*


Winner of the Young Concert Artists International Auditions (1994) 
Paul A. Fish Foundation Awards (1995) 
Le Monde Awards (2000) 
Echo Klassik (2001) 
German Music Critics' Best Recording of the Year Award (2001) 
Ambassador of Intercultural Dialogue (2008) 
"Echo" German Record Award (2009) 
"ECHO Klassik 2013 Special Jury Award with Istanbul Symphony Album 
Prix International de la Laïcité 2015 (Comité Laïcité République, France) 
Beethoven Prize 2016 (Beethoven Academy) 

I came to know him through a recording of his second Symphony 'Mesopotamia' and it swept me away!

Listen here:






Website: http://fazilsay.com/

Please feel free to share your experiences with Fazil here!


----------



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

His 2nd Symphony is absolutely great, one of my favourites of the last decades.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

I enjoyed his Concerto for Percussion performed in Helsinki with the Finnish Radio Orchestra conducted by Hannu Lintu. *Martin Grubinger* soloist.


----------

